# wheel stubs



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Does anybody know how tight to do up the wheel studs on a 2002 747-2 Burstner

2.8jtd. 

Andy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Any of the tyre fitters will know if you ask nicely.

D


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I did and they did not. 
Andy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

75 lbs square inch

thats a guess from a very old Mechanic

loddy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thats what they did. but is it right.

Andy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

you could always ask FIAT

my tried and tested method is apparently non-PC, so I hesitate to offer it at this time.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> Does anybody know how tight to do up the wheel studs on a 2002 747-2 Burstner
> 
> 2.8jtd.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

I've always been great believer in doing wheel studs up tight (I use a spider, not the crappy wheel spanner provided by the manufacturer :roll: ) - in my truck mechanic days it was "tighten them till they squeal" :twisted: - which is what I suspect David was hinting at (definitely not PC these days 8O

However, things have moved on. As you say it's a 2.8JTD I take it's a Fiat chassis - the figures I've found are as follows:
Ducato 2.8JTD 1998 - 2002 - 160 Newton metres (118 lbs/ft)
Ducato Maxi - 1994 - 2002 - 180 Newton metres (133 lbs/ft)

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks very much Keith I knew somebody would know will have to have them reset the next time I pass the tyre shop, and get back the £12 plus vat they charged for valves they did not fit. 

Andy


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

In another topic about sump plug torque settings, I suggested - tongue firmly in cheek - that the correct torque is 'as tight as they will go and then another half turn' .

Clearly not recommended.

If it's an alko back end, they may have specific settings, though I'd be surprised if they differed from Fiat.

David

PS Keith knows what he's on about!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Fiat come up with180nm and that is what they set them at so all is ok. thanks for all the replies. 

Andy


----------

